# A source for cloth wire, switches, etc...



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 23, 2022)

I ran across an antique car electrical supply house that carries old style fabric covered wire, switches, bulb sockets, etc.  I've never ordered from them, but it looks like they carry useful bits for bike electrical systems:





						- YnZ's Online Store
					

For when you just need the parts!




					www.store.ynzyesterdaysparts.com


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 23, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I ran across an antique car electrical supply house that carries old style fabric covered wire, switches, bulb sockets, etc.  I've never ordered from them, but it looks like they carry useful bits for bike electrical systems:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prices are pretty good.....


----------



## dasberger (Nov 23, 2022)

Vintage Wire And Supply | eBay Stores
					

Welcome to Vintage Wire And Supply. Over 1600+ cool parts & supplies.   We're the nation's leading supplier of unique lamp & Lighting Parts and Supplies.   World-Class Customer service. SUPER-FAST Shipping. Best Quality Products.



					www.ebay.com
				




I ordered some wire from these guys for my Hibbard and then aged it...  They also have some toggles which may be useful for non switched battery cans (like mine)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/203242359225?campid=5335809022


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 23, 2022)

dasberger said:


> Vintage Wire And Supply | eBay Stores
> 
> 
> Welcome to Vintage Wire And Supply. Over 1600+ cool parts & supplies.   We're the nation's leading supplier of unique lamp & Lighting Parts and Supplies.   World-Class Customer service. SUPER-FAST Shipping. Best Quality Products.
> ...



That looks fabulous.  Thank you to both for sharing.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 24, 2022)

I get my wire and switches from this place. they have some cool stuff for lamp making.
https://vintagewireandsupply.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 24, 2022)

dasberger said:


> I ordered some wire from these guys for my Hibbard and then aged it...



Exactly what wire is this and what gauge?  Thank you.


----------



## dasberger (Nov 24, 2022)

I think it's all 18 ga.  It's either the tan or Sahara beige twisted cotton


----------



## Gully (Nov 24, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> I get my wire and switches from this place. they have some cool stuff for lamp making.
> https://vintagewireandsupply.com



I've rewired several lamps with supplies from here.  The twisted fabric wire colors are endless.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 24, 2022)

They are also set up to make complete auto harnesses.  Good people who stand behind their product.


----------



## rusty_apache (Dec 4, 2022)

Andrew Gorman said:


> I ran across an antique car electrical supply house that carries old style fabric covered wire, switches, bulb sockets, etc.  I've never ordered from them, but it looks like they carry useful bits for bike electrical systems:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’ve used them for wiring for my preWW2 Automobiles and they are fantastic!


----------

